# Ceylon riding in the car



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Ceylon loves car rides, and especially loves it when he can stick his head out of the window! I wish I could get a pic of him when we are moving - he sticks his nose straight ahead and all of his hair streams straight back and he looks so funny lol. But obviously, that wouldn't be very safe! So, I settled for this pic at a stoplight (my daughter is holding him).


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

haha Love that face. Cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable photo! Just be very careful letting him stick his head out while you're moving. Many dogs have gotten serious eye injuries (sometimes losing an eye) from flying debris on the road hitting them in the face.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I was able to catch a pic of Ceylon with his nose out of the window while we were in motion the other day (pure luck - I saw he was doing it but of course I was driving, so all I could do was blindly point the camera to the corner of the car behind me and click lol). He looks SO funny, his nose becomes a tiny needle-point and all of his long hair flies out behind him lol  (you can't tell from the picture but, my daughter is holding him firmly...)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, so cute!!!!
I am such a worrywort mom I only roll the windows down if we are stopped or going under 10 mph ... I know, NO fun mom!!! LOL
Cey looks like he is fully enjoying the wind in his hair!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, so cute!!!!
> I am such a worrywort mom I only roll the windows down if we are stopped or going under 10 mph ... I know, NO fun mom!!! LOL
> Cey looks like he is fully enjoying the wind in his hair!!


Yea well the windows are never rolled down unless there is somebody in the seat adjacent to firmly clasp Cey the entire time starting when he is about a foot away from the window lol. I am a total worrywort too!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL, so cute!!!!
> I am such a worrywort mom I only roll the windows down if we are stopped or going under 10 mph ... I know, NO fun mom!!! LOL
> Cey looks like he is fully enjoying the wind in his hair!!


Yeah, I don't do it either, cute as it looks and as much fun as they have. I just won't take the chance with Kodi's eyes.


----------

